# [OT] Conoscerci

## koma

Sapete son dentro questa comunità da poco ma mi sento come a casa siete tutti molto cordiali.. apro questo post per conoscerci meglio... qui metto un link alla mia foto   :Embarassed:   spero non vi offendiate se vi chiedo di fare lo stesso  :Smile:  sono troppo curioso?

P.S.

Cerri vogliamo vederti in faccia!  e non solo rompere pareti a testate!

http://koma.altervista.org/img/me.jpg

----------

## d3vah

Che dire? 

benvenuto in comunità allora  :Smile: 

le foto sulla mia homepage  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

il benvenuto me lo hanno già dato ma io voglio conoscervi tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

In realtà secondo me sarebbe bellissimo trovare il

modo di fare un meet Gentoo in Italia da qualche parte.

Si potrebbe lanciare un sondaggio su quale sia la

città preferita per il meet e cominciare ad

organizzare qualcosa..  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> In realtà secondo me sarebbe bellissimo trovare il
> 
> modo di fare un meet Gentoo in Italia da qualche parte.
> 
> 

 

E' quello che avevo proposto anch'io qualche tempo fa, un bel "Italian Gentoo Day" o simile. Però credo convenga:

- o aspettare che faccia un po' meno caldo (non so voi, ma mettermi in viaggio con sto clima...  senza contare chi è in ferie)

- o cogliere l'occasione di qualche manifestazione, tipo smau, linux day o simili in modo da rendere più interessante e pratico il raduno

- o entrambi

Questo era quanto avevo detto, ma sono solo mie opinioni. Di certo un bel raduno gentoo italiano lo voglio vedere sulle pagine della gwn  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: ovviamente se serve qualche volontario per organizzare qualcosa contate su di me  :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

milano quando c'è lo smau

oppure milano quando non c'è  lo smau

che cosa? dove abito? perchè me lo chiedete?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Organizzare nuo stand Gentoo alla smau ? smau 2004  :Very Happy:  nons arebbe una cattiva idea

----------

## almafer

un bel raduno gentooista, ci stò!   :Laughing: 

proporrei firenze, chissà perchè 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fatez

Cavolo, sta cosa mi appassiona talmente tanto che sto viaggiando con la fantasia...

Immaginate che bello.. un minuscolo angolo alla smau "Stand Linux Gentoo" ... e noi li che facciamo vedere come si installa, come si usa .. magari rispondere a qualche domanda  :Smile: 

Ovviamente non una persona.. ma tutto il forum gentoo.it mamma che sogno...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Questo era quanto avevo detto, ma sono solo mie opinioni. Di certo un bel raduno gentoo italiano lo voglio vedere sulle pagine della gwn 

 

Spero che siano ben accetti anche i poveri svizzeri di lingua italiana...

----------

## fatez

gentoo è open source e i raduni gentoo sono open language  :Smile: 

----------

## jdoe

 *almafer wrote:*   

> un bel raduno gentooista, ci stò!  
> 
> proporrei firenze, chissà perchè 
> 
> 

 

t'appoggio in toto  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Eccolo...  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

vai vai gentoo ita allo smau!!!!!

Ci sto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Eccolo... 

 

WopW diversissimo mia sorella e le sue amiche stanno litigando per avere la tua foto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Immaginate che bello.. un minuscolo angolo alla smau "Stand Linux Gentoo" ... e noi li che facciamo vedere come si installa, come si usa .. magari rispondere a qualche domanda  

 

Uhmmm... questa mi pare una bella idea, speriamo che prima o poi riusciamo a fare qualcosa de genere.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero che siano ben accetti anche i poveri svizzeri di lingua italiana...

 

Soprattutto! Ci sono più svizzeri che italiani in questo forum, fa un po' tu!  :Very Happy: 

Per lo stand a smau sarebbe una bella idea, ma mi sembra difficilmente realizzabile, almeno per il primo o i primi raduni (credo possiate immmaginare cosa significhi organizzare uno stand, seppur piccolo, alla smau). A meno che qualcuno abbia qualche jolly da giocare  :Razz: 

----------

## Josuke

io propongo territorio neutrale..bolzano hehehe   :Cool:   (firulì firulà faccio il più vago)

----------

## `xin`

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> In realtà secondo me sarebbe bellissimo trovare il
> 
> modo di fare un meet Gentoo in Italia da qualche parte.
> 
> Si potrebbe lanciare un sondaggio su quale sia la
> ...

 

Il Webbit (che però sarà nel maggio 2004) è una buona occasione, io sono stato a quello del 2003 e ci siamo divertiti molto. Non so bene come sia per organizzare uno stand ma posso chiedere.

ciao  :Smile: 

PS: è a Verona e io non sono di Verona  :Razz: 

----------

## fatez

```

Josuke :io propongo territorio neutrale..bolzano hehehe  (firulì firulà faccio il più vago)

```

Hmm.... ho appena guardato su gugle, .. eh si dai bolzano/bozen non è male come cittadina.. 

Per me va bene!

Fatemi sapere

----------

## Peach

 :Smile: 

moi

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero che siano ben accetti anche i poveri svizzeri di lingua italiana...

 

Siamo sempre piu'!!! Fra un po' ci sara' da rinominare il forum in Switzerland-Italian   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Per la foto, eccomi in Venezuela

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Bella l'idea del meeting, se si fa in zona nord è meglio, mi evitate un po' di chilometri   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il Webbit (che però sarà nel maggio 2004) è una buona occasione, io sono stato a quello del 2003 e ci siamo divertiti molto. Non so bene come sia per organizzare uno stand ma posso chiedere.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

mi pareva fosse a Padova (e si che c'ero...)  :Very Happy: 

cmq anche a mio parere è una ottima occasione, quest'anno ero l'unico grafico con linux, e non contento di avere linux usavo pure gentoo... masochismo l'ha chiamato qualcuno  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi pareva fosse a Padova (e si che c'ero...) 

 

Era a Padova, tranquillo  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> cmq anche a mio parere è una ottima occasione

 

Concordo e li metter su un piccolo"stand" è anche molto più facile che alla smau. L'unico problema è: maggio   :Shocked: 

Un miniraduno anche prima si potrebbe fare  :Wink: 

----------

## `xin`

si Padova sorry ghghgh mi ero appena alzato che pretendete  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

in qnt allo stand PRETENDO far parte dello staff  :Very Happy:  ho aperto io il topic mi spetta di diritto   :Twisted Evil: 

Hihhi no dai skerzo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## `xin`

ho appena chiesto info ad un amico per il Webbit su chi contattare per avere uno stand, mi ha detto di fargli una mail che la forwarda a chi di dovere, se siete interessati mando...  :Smile: 

----------

## fatez

e come no! manda manda

 :Smile: 

----------

## koma

invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia invia 

ops no così diventa un mail bombing .. ma mandane almeno 2 copie si sa mai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

+1 per lo stand... dovunque sia...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

Per chi non c'era a webb.it, gli stand veri e propri sono piuttosto cari, e in genere c'erano aziende vere e proprie, c'erano poi zone "riservate" con insegna luminosa, a prezzi accessibilissimi, dove stavano le varie community, immerse fra la gente che (come me) era li da "freelance"  :Smile: 

Io proporrei di prendere una cosa del genere per il prossimo webb.it, oragnizzandosi puo venire qualcosa di carino. Comunque secondo me si puo fare qualcosa anche prima del prossimo webb.it ... sono disponibilissimo per zona nord-italia / sud-svizzera  :Wink: 

Lo smau potrebbe essere un'occasione per incontrarsi, ma senza uno spazio dedicato la cosa è un po dispersiva, e uno stand a smau ha prezzi che per me sono e restano inaccessibili :/

----------

## fatez

Ma non gli si può dire che è no profit ?

----------

## `xin`

ho mandato l'e-mail, in una decina di giorni dovrebbero rispondere  :Smile: 

----------

## marchino

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: è a Verona e io non sono di Verona 

 

Quello del 2004?

----------

## `xin`

no è a padova... mi sono sbagliato... mi ero appena alzato lol

----------

## marchino

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> no è a padova... mi sono sbagliato... mi ero appena alzato lol

 

Non troppo distante per me comunque, chissà, generalmente ho poco tempo a disposizione ma non si sa mai...mi farebbe piacere conoscere altri gentooisti in "verticale"!

----------

## HexDEF6

ve la siete voluta voi!!!

Beccatevela!

Ciao!!

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> io propongo territorio neutrale..bolzano hehehe    (firulì firulà faccio il più vago)

 

Ci sto per me va bene.... (sono di Trento) (firulì firulà faccio il vago pure io!)

----------

## koma

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> ve la siete voluta voi!!!
> 
> Beccatevela!
> 
> Ciao!!

 Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgh!  :Twisted Evil:  Hihihi

----------

## innovatel

 *almafer wrote:*   

> proporrei firenze, chissà perchè 

 

quasi quasi ... ci faccio il pensierino ... quando?

ehm ... ciao ... so che non c si conosce ... ma conosco già alma

ehm ... per quanto riguarda gentoo ... sto ancora cercando di istallarla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Foto: 

[img:7856fc2afa]http://jaco.homelinux.org/jacomozzi/me.jpg[/img:7856fc2afa]

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Foto: 
> 
> [img:3e104c8d97]http://jaco.homelinux.org/jacomozzi/me.jpg[/img:3e104c8d97]
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 

Ok sei un italiano D.O.C.

Spaghetti e Mandolino  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Svizzero italiano  :Cool:   Gli spaghetti un mio amico che dice di saper cucinare   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> ho mandato l'e-mail, in una decina di giorni dovrebbero rispondere 

 

Sono curioso hanno poi risposto? Se si cosa?

----------

## bsolar

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> ho appena chiesto info ad un amico per il Webbit su chi contattare per avere uno stand, mi ha detto di fargli una mail che la forwarda a chi di dovere, se siete interessati mando... 

 

Contatta Peach, mi aveva parlato al riguardo poco tempo fa.

----------

## `xin`

mi hanno detto che per le community (webbit pro) è ancora presto, cosi presto parlano solo per webbit con (quello serio dove si paga  :Smile:  )

----------

## Peach

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> mi hanno detto che per le community (webbit pro) è ancora presto, cosi presto parlano solo per webbit con (quello serio dove si paga  )

 

si: accennavo poco tempo fa in chat a bsolar che avevo avuto modo di parlare con una delle organizzatrici del webbit che ci offrirebbe spazio gratis, ospitalità notturna e totem luminoso.

direi che meglio di così non si potrebbe... ovviamente la cosa internamente a webbit necessiterebbe di essere coordinata un attimo...  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *`xin` wrote:*   mi hanno detto che per le community (webbit pro) è ancora presto, cosi presto parlano solo per webbit con (quello serio dove si paga  ) 
> 
> si: accennavo poco tempo fa in chat a bsolar che avevo avuto modo di parlare con una delle organizzatrici del webbit che ci offrirebbe spazio gratis, ospitalità notturna e totem luminoso.
> 
> direi che meglio di così non si potrebbe... ovviamente la cosa internamente a webbit necessiterebbe di essere coordinata un attimo... 

 

bhe se mi garantite il necessario e la collaborazione farò in modo da implementare una videcoumunicazione con la rete scolastica pubblica delle maggiori scuole di Torino e fare promotore il movimento studentesco questo mi permetterebbe di essere presente come incaricato ufficiale e avremmo le armi dello stato a disposizione  :Wink:  ok forse esagero ma è fattibile l'anno scorso avevamo lo spazio con fastweb =)

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direi che meglio di così non si potrebbe... ovviamente la cosa internamente a webbit necessiterebbe di essere coordinata un attimo... 

 

Ed è (anche) per queste cose che dovremmo creare questo famoso gruppo italiano degli utenti gentoo. Avendo un gruppo del genere organizzare queste manifestazioni sarebbe più facile e coordinato. Questa del weebbit potrebbe essere una delle prime occasioini per metterlo alla prova!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

Questo sono io in fase di programmazione!  :Smile:  Adesso non porto più i capelli lunghi e sto smettendo di fumare...

Io sono di PE ma non c'è problema a viaggiare sempre che la località sia facilmente raggiungibile tramite treno...

----------

## Yans

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Spero che siano ben accetti anche i poveri svizzeri di lingua italiana... 
> 
> Siamo sempre piu'!!! Fra un po' ci sara' da rinominare il forum in Switzerland-Italian      
> ...

 

non è una brutta idea   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Salve a tutti, è il mio primo post; che emozione!!  :Very Happy: 

pure io scrivo dalla Svizzera italiana.

p.s. ciao fedeleallalinea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, è il mio primo post; che emozione!! 
> 
> pure io scrivo dalla Svizzera italiana.
> 
> p.s. ciao fedeleallalinea

 

Mi pare di conoscere questa persona. Comunque ciao e benvenuto.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   Salve a tutti, è il mio primo post; che emozione!! 
> 
> pure io scrivo dalla Svizzera italiana.
> 
> p.s. ciao fedeleallalinea 
> ...

 

E ti pare bene.

----------

